# Perfect Storm Hack?



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

I have an old version 1 Perfect Storm. It is great and works just fine but I would like to add a "Line-in" headphone jack to it like they have on the version 2.0. I was eyeing the microphone input but not sure what I have to do to add the jack to it. Does anyone know how to do that?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

If you can post some pics of the insides, that would be helpful. Off the top of my head, and assuming you just want the 'line in' not actually hooking up headphones: I would expect the microphone has two leads attached to a circuit board. You would need to de-solder those and remove the microphone. Then on your 3.5mm jack, solder a wire lead to each terminal, then solder one wire to each of the old microphone leads.

I'd try that at very low input for starters. If you find the unit 'storms' too much even at low volume, or is too sensitive, you might have to add a resistor in the loop. Even a line-out / line-in might be more power than the mic made, so you may need to 'tone it down' a bit.


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

Looks like I found a circuit that should work, J-man suggested it from the Halloween forum. I will use the same type of plug the area mic uses and drill a new hole for the line-in plug.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like that should work. Possibly even replace the resistor/trimpot combo with a ~1.5K resistor. That should be in the ballpark. You'd still have 'volume' to adjust on your line in and likely 'sensitivity' on the storm box.


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

corey872 said:


> Looks like that should work. Possibly even replace the resistor/trimpot combo with a ~1.5K resistor. That should be in the ballpark. You'd still have 'volume' to adjust on your line in and likely 'sensitivity' on the storm box.


Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------

